

Ask HN: Apple 30% tax a sign of desperation? - anonymous246

People seem to be thinking that Amazon asking for 30% of subscription revenue is a sign of strength.<p>What if it's really a sign of weakness? They don't see their earnings increasing enough through sales of their hardware to justify their sky-high valuation.<p>So they have to adopt Walmart tactics and squeeze the others in the ecosystem.<p>Thoughts?
======
Synaesthesia
If anything it's a sign of overconfidence. They almost all their money through
hardware, and the App store/iTunes store is a very small part of their
revenue.

------
pclark
In it's first year of sales, the iPad would already be a Fortune 500 company.

Apple has _no_ problem making money off their hardware.

------
mooism2
When you say "Amazon", I take it you mean "Apple"? Unless that's a development
I've missed.

~~~
nika
It is a freudian slip, since Amazon takes %30-%80 of the money. Apple's flat
%30 is cheap compared to the Amazon Android Store, and Apple lets you set the
prices (whereas Amazon controls the pricing, so they could sell your app for
%90 off to promote their store.)

